# Deer Hunting At Tappan Lake



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Ive never hunted on any of the public grounds at the lakes but ive heard alot of bad things about unsafe hunters at the public grounds. How is the hunting at Tappan Lake during gun season ?? i live about 15 minutes from the lake and have done some squirrel hunting out there and with it getting harder and harder to find good private ground to hunt on.......... ive been considering trying Tappan at least one day during the gun season or muzzle loader season. Any info on what area to try in general ?? i know theres alot of deer out at tappan but is it worth the risks ?? or is it really as bad as ive heard ??

Thanks for any info !!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Maybe if you go say Wed. or Thurs. It wouldnt be bad, But Remember all the guys we seen heading out towards the lake the past few years? REDICULOUS! I know I would NEVER hunt out there, Give me a call Brian and I can get you written permission to hunt that farm right outside of Baltic...:!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i know it always seems to get really busy out there .....the traffic on st rt 250 is rediculous but ive seen alot of deer out there when i squirrel hunted !!!
im hoping to get a deer at the 3 PRIVATE farms i hunt on but was thinking of tappan as a back up spot about thursday morning !!!


----------



## lumberjack (Feb 11, 2006)

Had a bunch of fellows one time on public land doing a drive on the first day of gun season, normally sane people do this kind of thing on the last 2 days or so, one of there slugs hit a tree about 5 yards from where I was standing and needless to say I was out of there and will not set foot on public. I have 4 farms to hunt now, I use one of them for deer and all of them for coyote hunting after gun season is over.


----------



## MBGIS (Nov 3, 2014)

I would be interested in getting help getting on the farm in Baltic, I have a trailer out there now on some property but it is being dogged pretty hard, I only bow hunt 330-417-2504 Mike


----------



## MBGIS (Nov 3, 2014)

I'd be interested in hunting with Bow with you? I have a limited amount of time due to work travels


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

It is hit pretty hard Monday, but numbers go way down as the week goes by. If you can get a spot on the North side of 250, it is not nearly as crowded as it is over by the park.

I wish they would ban driving deer on public ground, not very safe.


----------

